# Which is your choice? Which are you?



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I choose two, I am two.


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

Very interesting. I would most likely choose person 2. I'm more security-seeking these days, and the description reminds me of my current love interest.  Of the options, I am probably most like person 3 or possibly 4. I didn't feel like any of the descriptions fit me entirely. Persons 2-4 had some similar traits to me, but they also had things that were not me. Analytical and competitive are both true about me.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I choose person 4, I am person 2.

(I would choose person 3 for both, but I can't stand competitive people)


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

I choose 4, I am a mix of 2 and 3.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

DEFINITELY NOT 4, probably 2


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

I choose 3, I am 2


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

I choose 4, I am 2.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The more answers that come in, the more random it seems to be...This is very interesting!


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 2 and I'd choose 2. Actually I'm in a relationship with 2.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd choose 4. I relate to both 2 and 3, though I don't really consider myself competitive -- I'll favor 2 for the "I am _" answer.


----------



## Creqmsoda (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm 3 and I'd choose person 4.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I choose four, I am one !


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

I am 2. Would choose either 4 or 2


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> In this scenario you get to choose which of the following four people you would go on a serious date with and potentially enter into a long term relationship with:
> 
> *Person one* - Impulsive and reward/pleasure seeking.
> 
> ...


I'm either 2 or 3 and I choose 4. It makes sense, based on the theory, if I'm 3, but not if I'm 2. Can't decide though which I am.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like most are choosing 4, then 2, then 3. Anybody choose 1?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

conscius said:


> Looks like most are choosing 4, then 2, then 3. Anybody choose 1?


Um...me... *looks around to see if anyone else did too*

Lol, a combination of 1 and 4 would be about my favourite, tho maybe a little 3 in there as well...


----------



## Qloshae (May 7, 2014)

2, I am more likely a 4. 
Tho I am not really social in the normal sense, I am more indirectly social. ^_^


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Serious relationship?

I have absolutely no idea, but the longest relationship I had so far was with a 3, I'm a 1 by the way.

Nothing is more hilarious than a good competition with random groping to cheat from both sides.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

1 - SP
2 - SJ
3 - NT
4 - NF

i am 1+4 and i'd choose 3


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I'm 1 and would choose 3.

Analytical people are good for helping me take calculated risk and chances. 2 and 4 would never let me live my life the way I want too. 3 would help me turn my impulses into productive energy and make my risk taking more intelligent and sort of refine my impulse seeking into a strength.


----------

